# wahoo!



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

this is great....im wanting to do a dry creekbed with a pond on offset center of the creekbed. this is my big landscape feature for next spring! my backyard slopes so that wont be too bad for gravity to work, just incase we get huge amounts of rain. will be planting nana trees in the"creekbed" along with other tropicals. i want the,"there once was a rive flowing here" look with a small pond in it. are the only type of fish that can be put in a pond koi? or can you put other types of fish in a pond?


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello! Fun that you are going to do a pond! I have had a small pond where I had also carp fish (goldfish). They require the same conditions as koi.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

generally you can put whatever type of fish you want in a pond as long as they can make it thur a cool winter..... so that will limit alot of tropicals out.... but any fish that in ponds around you area in the wild you can have in your pond..... Your in TN so I would look locally for a club or even a person who build ponds for a living, they generally will give you helpful info.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Since koi require a lot of space, the fallbacks are goldfish- sarassa comets and shubunkins are beautiful. They can overwinter in the pond if it's deep enough (2-2 1/2 ft. min.) We debated a dry stream too, going in the oriental motif, but ended up putting in a 6 ft."wet" stream going from the waterfall to the pond. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/2604311679_419eff2881_m.jpg


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

is that the one you put your dwarf cavadish at the left side of the pic? i love that pic its so pretty. i was thinking about the polk-a-dot goldfish that look like koi. my dad suggested brim and big mouth bass...that way he had a fishing hole close to his house.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

There are 2 nanas to the left of the pond, a Chinese Yellow and a sikkim. I have a Siam Ruby to it's right. I have a T. fortunei palm (3 gal.) coming to put in too. Definitely staying with the "tropical"theme.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

If we had a warmer climate I would have loved to try a saltwater pond. Haven't heard of them, but the idea is intriguing to me. However, heating it in the winter precludes it until global warming hits here in a big way!


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

ha ha ha .


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I waded in the pond yesterday to fertilize the plants. Today two fish that I haven't seen in weeks were back smiling at me. Must have returned from their summer vacation. The funny thing is we had replaced them thinking a heron had visited early one morn. So our mortality rate is now 0% (lol). 

I got married on my in-laws' farm. They have a 3-acre pond stocked with sunnies and smallmouth bass. To swim in it means you're at risk of losing portions of your anatomy....those suckers like to nip, and not gently! Yet when you drop in a line, they all disappear.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

so drop a line, leave it there and then go swimming. lol!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Or wear a cup to protect the important parts.........LOL

Your using the wrong bait.... maybe you use a small child to sit on the hook..... or just dangle your fingers in the water ....... I hate to see someone go hungry LOL


----------

